# reputable dealers for allrounders/RC horses in South West



## IncaCola (22 September 2009)

Has anyone got any recommendations for the above. Friend is looking for a 15.2hh allrounder for a 14 year old for Pony Club and Intro level eventing pref around 6-9 years must be safe and straight forward budget 4-5k. Has been a bit dissapointed looking at private seller's horses and was wondering if there was anywhere they could view a few in one place, thanks


----------



## monkeybum13 (22 September 2009)

maybe worth trying tina myles? based nr badminton

I'm looking for a similar horse to you (pref higher level BE)


----------



## jrp204 (22 September 2009)

Try Trilby Bowden, shes at Bodmin
http://www.tbequestrian.co.uk/sale.htm


----------



## ester (22 September 2009)

http://www.southwesteventing.com/ForSale/Default.html

not sure how many she has in atm but worth keeping an eye on, I would recommend isobel.


----------



## ewarren (22 September 2009)

Rowebuck Stud in Sussex i believe hes a 'Horse Agent' posh name for dealer!


----------



## SpottedCat (22 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
http://www.southwesteventing.com/ForSale/Default.html

not sure how many she has in atm but worth keeping an eye on, I would recommend isobel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ester, I may be wrong, but I think IncaCola _is_ Isobel!!


----------



## LEC (22 September 2009)

It is really tricky - have a friend looking for the same thing!


----------



## sare_bear (22 September 2009)

Isobel Hudson from SW eventing might be worth contacting. She has a website.


----------



## beckieswann (22 September 2009)

i've heard dave guilding is reputable - he's based in gloucestershire, also check out exmoor eventing - they're very good and have a 15.2 all rounder on there!


----------



## sare_bear (22 September 2009)

Oops, thats what happens when your typing and on the phone! Get beaten to it. Does look like spottedcat is right, the person we are recommending is the person asking!!


----------



## IncaCola (22 September 2009)

you are right! I only sell a few at a time for private owners rather than being a dealer and  I only have bigger horses in at the moment. If anyone hears of a nice 15.2hh let me know


----------



## ester (22 September 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
[ QUOTE ]
http://www.southwesteventing.com/ForSale/Default.html

not sure how many she has in atm but worth keeping an eye on, I would recommend isobel. 

[/ QUOTE ]

Ester, I may be wrong, but I think IncaCola _is_ Isobel!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	










[/ QUOTE ]

ROFL! oh well I tried!


----------



## Gucci_b (22 September 2009)

I brought my mare from this eventer and have never looked back 
	
	
		
		
	


	




  she has two horses for sale (just on). click on the link
http://www.horsemart.co.uk/advert/8_yrs_15_2_hh_dapple_grey_thoroughbred_surrey/65707


----------



## dieseldog (22 September 2009)

I'm sure you'll know who not to contact.

You could try John or Kim Vowles in WSM, he does get some horses in that are too good for the Riding School, I've had some nice horses of them.  Or Philip ????? that owns Shipton Moyne.  We bought a horse of David Guilding and she was exactly as he described her, he owns Lake St Envoy.


----------

